# Urgent advice needed for pregnant doe



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a doe that seems to be in early labor. Moved her to kidding pen and when she laid down there was a pink bulge coming from her vagina
It seems she has a prolapse. I've never encountered this before. I enclosed pics but she stood up before I could picture of prolapse.
He backend looks strange too. She is due now and is pawing ground etc. Shes eating ok, eye color good. 
She delivered triplets unassisted last year.
Do I need a vet for this or can I handle it myself?
What will happen as labor progresses?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She should be fine. Ive had a few does do this before they kidded and I didn't have to help them at all. Now to be on the safe side have the vets number close by. Just because I haven't had a problem doesn't mean its impossible. Just treat her as if you never saw it and follow the normal rules. If she pushes hard for half a hour wash up and check it out. If anything feels "odd" in there if you have to go in then I would go ahead and just call the vet


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Unfortunately my vet doesn't have Saturday hours and if I call him for emergency call it will be few hours before he would make it. This doe is the only doe I ever had get ketosis. We've kidded three years now and had maybe 60-70 babies and only her with ketosis. 
I know it can be a calcium deficiency so I gave her some nutridrench just now and I'll dose her with calcium in a couple hours.
If she is in labor and I suspect issue can I go in a check or will the prolapse block me?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't think it will block you, just go in real gentle. I didn't realize she had ketosis as well :/ 
But as for the prolapse its self it can be calcium and it could be the fact that she has a very big load of kids in there. 
I think with the vet situation I would go ahead and see what you feel and go with your gut on calling him or not. Its best not to kick your self later


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

She had ketosis last year and I had to induce her but triplets all survived and they were big. 
This year I watched her carefully and no ketosis - but unfortunately now a prolapse. I guess I'm going to be up and down all night checking her


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

As long as it disappears when she stands up it is not anything to worry about. It is just the kids pushing back when she lays down. Intermittent prolapses aren't anything that will cause a difference in kidding.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you that's really reassuring. I'll check her through out night and hopefully she'll kid soon and it will be over.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I agree with Jessica84 and Goat hiker. Sometimes a big load of kids can cause pseudo prolapses. The first time I saw one of my does like that I nearly fainted and ended up calling all my goat keeping friends. All was fine.
Keep an eye on your lovely girl and soon you will have those babies.... most likely with no problems. Best wishes!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And how are things going?


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

She's now stopped eating grain. I made her get out and walk around. She's still eating her alfalfa hay and some animal crackers but that's it. 
I'm going to retest her for ketosis in just bit. She's totally miserable and grunting non stop. No pushing or obvious labor signs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww I'm sorry she still isn't feeling well. There is the option for your get to induce her so keep that in mind if she really starts to go down hill.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm planning on inducing Monday if she doesn't deliver by then. Would calf mania be good for her? I just offered a hand full and she went nuts for it


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If she eats it yes!! I wouldn't go totally crazy on it especially if its a new feed for her but I swear by that stuff for skinny animals so Im sure it will help with one that doesn't really want to eat. I was also thinking, try a little shredded beat pulp if you have it. It supposed to be high in energy. Again I wouldn't let her go crazy on that either but a handful should be fine......If you have it


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

She tested positive for ketosis. She won't touch regular grain but will eat couple hand full of calf mania- she had nutridrench today and calcium drench plus probiotics. I'll give her shot of vit b tomorrow. She is eating her alfalfa hay pretty well. She is drinking her molasses water to.
Full moon tonight plus a storm so fingers crossed she delivers tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying she will be OK.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

How is she today?


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

She seems a little better. I have been giving her nutridrench, calcium drench and I gave her vit b shot. 
I have been exercising her every three or four hours. 
Last night she ate quite a bit of calf mania and stood for a good 15 minutes eating her hay.
She will get up on her own - reluctantly.
Now I'm not sure if I should induce her or see if she keeps doing well and let her kid naturally? I have a two to three window for her breed date so I'm worried about babies. 
If I don't induce today or tomorrow is it likely she'll get worse again?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She could get worse but doing better is a really good sign! I mean the first doe I had with PT showed signs of it one day and I think within 5 days she had died so your girl seems to be responding to what your doing. The second one I had never got any better but she held her own and once she kidded on her own it was amazing how much better she felt. One thing though that I just remembered I had to pull her kids when she went into labor because she had NO energy to do so herself even though they were lined up correctly


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

How many days pregnant is she?
She sounds like she's doing really well with your good care. 
It would be good for her to get those kids out, but I'd hate to risk the kids lives if they're not ready yet....


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not hundred percent of her breed date she's either past due a couple days or wouldn't be due for 2.5 weeks. Depending when she took. 
Her ligs are almost gone and udders filling in daily. 
I've kinda decided if she will eat reasonably well and get up on her own several times a day I'll wait till this weekend.
I went ahead and got meds to induce today if she starts going backwards I'm ready to intervene.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a lamb who went down with ketosis..rapid breathing. Off feed..weak...ect....her ketone reading was between moderate and a step higher....i mixed 50/50 molasses and water and drenched 30 cc every 2 hours...gave vit.b complex plus and two doses of cmpk for two days...then just gave the molasses water after that....it made a huge difference...she is back running with the herd...under our watchful eye...so far so good. Shes pretty big so we figure she should lamb soon


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah 2 weeks would be a little early for my liking too. I've had them born that early and boy was it a pain at first, not something I want again. If you waited till this weekend that would put her at 1 week out? That would be way better in my opinion. I agree with happy bleats and the molasses water. But really eating and drinking on her own still is SUCH a good sign. That last doe I had went off everything and needed help getting up and I was doing IV fluids and force feeding her anything that would go threw a syringe.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I just went out and gave her nutridrench and made her walk (which she hates) but she did eat more grain a couple handfuls. She still has a lot of shallow breathing. I'm going to give her another dose of vit b tonight and calcium drench. 
If she maintains like this I'll start induction Thursday morning with dex then lute Friday.
Hopefully she would kid Saturday and that would only make them a little over a week early. Unfortunately it's been warm 50's for last few days but it's going to drop to 20's by weekend. 
This poor girl can't get a break.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hipe she doea better and all goes smoothly


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

*hope * does 
apparently I can't type today


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Lol I have the same typing issue sometimes! I just walked her and she's just maintaining now not going backwards not going forwards. I'm starting induction tomorrow so hopefully have kids on Thursday.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm so glad she's doing so well. Can't wait to see pictures of the kids!


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Best wishes for you. You sure are a good Goat Mamma!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well maintaining is better then going down that's for sure. Good luck to both of you, I'll keep you in my thoughts


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you - her ligs are completely gone now but she's really not wanting to get up now. I'm having to drag push her. 
When hubby gets home well give dex - make her take a long walk and give lute in the morning. I'll be really surprised if she has strength to deliver on her own. She's stopped eating again today unless I hand feed her even the very little. 
Definitely time for babies to come out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Still praying for her. Hope all goes well.

Be careful if you drag her, her udder could get torn, poked, ect, depending what she is being dragged over. 
Yes, get her up, make her walk, drench feed her, put some alfalfa pellets in a blender and blend in water to make it easy to very slowly feed it to her by a big syringe. It can be fed in smaller amounts at a time, every couple of hours. Make a new batch each time. That way, you will keep her rumen going and give her nutrients too. 

Give her something for energy as well.

Make sure she stays hydrated. Give electrolytes or at least enough water.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

She's still maintaining. We gave her lute today at 12. She has started eating grain again and some alfalfa hay.
Still wants to lay around - only gets up when we make her walk. She's shaky but can get up and walk when she has to. 
We're hoping for babies by tomorrow evening. Making sure we stay close to home in case she doesn't have energy to have them herself.
Thanks so much for all the good advice and prayers!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very good idea to stay close to her. If you have molasses or even just sugar give her some in her water so it helps her with her energy. I totally have to pat you on the back! You are doing a great job and I know you have spent so much time and energy on her, so I am praise you, you totally deserve it! 
And of course still thinking of you guys and good luck! I hope it all goes very very smooth for you


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

She has been drinking her molasses water all week it seems to help. No babies yet. It's been 19 hours since lute, she's still eating and laying around.
We're going to walk her again give her calcium and nutridrench one more time.
She's not showing any labor signs yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Rooting for her.

Yes, make her get up and walk.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

We have babies! She had one girl 6 lbs two boys 8lbs each. All small birth weights for her. 
Two are good to go - one boy is struggling somewhat. She did it all by herself. She's eating non stop now. lol.
She has a congested udder on one side that just developed today so we are struggling with that. 
I'll post pics in just a bit.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my, thank goodness! I have been coming on hoping for a update like this. A big congrats! And now time for you to rest


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

YEAH!!! Such great news!!! Congratulations!!! All your hard work and diligence paid off!!! You ROCK!


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Here they are! All are up on their feet now trying to nurse but not quite getting it yet.
Momma only has one udder working. The other side is badly congested. We'll keep massaging it and hoping it softens. Can't get any milk to let down on that side at all. I did give her oxytocin so maybe that will help.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

T


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Way too cute!!!


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Hooray!!! I keep coming back to check your updates on her. 
Im so glad for this outcome. What a happy relief!
You're an amazing goat mom. You deserve to be proud of yourself.


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

sweetlifegoats said:


> The other side is badly congested. We'll keep massaging it and hoping it softens. Can't get any milk to let down on that side at all. I did give her oxytocin so maybe that will help.


If she'll let you, try placing warm towels on/around her udder, especially if she's lying down, or at least held against her udder for a minute or two before you massage....
Or maybe you could use a smallish, warm, folded towel to massage with... _Not_ briskly on the skin, mind you.... But more like a very slow-motion udder bump or gentle push into it. Like kids do... But gentler, and more purposeful.... If that makes any sense.

Put towels in the dryer to warm them and then you can keep them warm... either rolled up in a heating pad, or wrapped around a hot-water bottle... Another way to keep them warm is to place them inside an insulated shopping tote like they sell for refrigerated foods... They work for hot things too.

Congrats on the super cute babies.... 
Time to do the happy goatie gallop! artygoat:


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been massing her every couple hours and doing warm compress. No milk yet still hard. She's good about letting us massage it. 
I've been bottling feeding to supplement the boys will do it. Little girl won't. 
I'm thinking to help mom I might sell one or two as bottle babies.
I've got two more does to kid within week plus 19 other kids on the ground I'm running low on energy so if I can't get other udder going soon we might sell as bottle babies for 4h. 
Don't care to do that usually but may have.
Thanks for every bodies input it has helped tremendously.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My doe with preg toxemia, had a full udder but was hard. I couldn't get anything out of it, thank goodness I had colostrum stored. I gave her 1 cc of Oxytocin just after she kidded, when still open and a few hours later it began to soften, along with the other methods mentioned. By the next day, she was milking fine, feeding her babies and her udder was soft again. If she is still open, you can give her 1 cc IM. It also helps to expel her afterbirth.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Gave her oxytocin yesterday but still one udder is hard and can't get milk out.
We've massaged and massaged. No luck I'm supplementing her babies with a bottle and other udder has a good supply so it's been ok for now but gotta get the other udder going. Got peppermint oil and a different heat bad we are going to try that tonight.
Everything else with mom and babies are good. All are in great health so we've been blessed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good momma and babies are OK.

Did you try stripping the teat, squeeze your thumb and index finger down, from the top of her teat to the bottom. Also gently scrape the teat plug off the outer area orifice. You may of already done this but, I have to make sure. 

If you have a good goat vet, I recommend them to try to get it flowing. They might be able to insert a small tube to see if there is obstruction in there or to get things started. I hate for her to get mastitis, unless that is what is going on with her possibly already.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Did try the teat stripping several times. I know it's not mastitis (yet) because it literally developed the morning she kidded. The udders had been nice and soft till then.
I've been using the oils with heat today with no success so maybe I will call the vet. He's good about helping me but knows very little about goats he just works with me to get the meds I need as I need them.
Her udder is so huge now I know she miserable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If your vet worked with cows and udder issues, they may be able to do something for her.

Of course goats are a smaller scale in udder/teats, but she definitely needs help. 
I know you have been trying very hard, but that milk needs to be released. 
Don't let them cut into anything of course.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Give her vitamin c as well  it's claimed to help as well. I'm also wondering if you got some today and gave in the teat if that would help break things up.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Sending prayers your way. Congratulations on your beautiful new kids!


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Been doing more massage and heat with oil - nothing. I will give her vit c in the morning.
I'm going to call vet too and see what he can do.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Talked to vet - he says it is pointless to do anything else. He said she probably had a low grade mastitis after last babies that has scarred over her teat opening he recommends we cull her after babies are weaned.
I'm just not totally convinced he's right. We are just going to keep trying with her for awhile and see what happens.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would do like Jessica suggested and try to insert and put up there today mastitis treatment, if you can get the stuff up there then, she has no scarring blocking her. The vet should of tried to gently put a small tube in her teat orifice and see if she is blocked, he is just jumping to conclusions, which tells me, you should try other means or get a different vets opinion. Do you have any goat breeder friends, who may have some insight on helping you? 

She will get mastitis if she hasn't already from not being milked. She will only get worse and may get to where she cannot finish raising her kids. I hate to scare you on this but, that is the sad truth on what could happen if she has no relief.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I've had two goat friends advise me on it today and check her. They both think it also something blocking teat orifice. 
I tried the other two vets and they both don't recommend putting anything in teat orifice. 
No vets in our area do much with goats so I didn't think they would be much help but I tried. 
She's got a great appetite and doesn't seem to be bothered by all this.
I'm going to just keep trying to get orifice open.
I can order the today for mastitis but both my experienced goat buddies don't believe it will go in. 
They believe it is a truly blocked orifice possibly from last babies damaging it and the undetected possibility of mastitis.
They both know I'm nutty about my goats so I think they really believe it's a lost cause to get it open.
They know I want another option but they both felt I'm really wasting energy and money on a lost cause.
I'm not ready to totally give up since she's feeling good.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Today isn't hard to find or expensive... You can get it at TSC for under $10. Definitely worth a shot.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I didn't know that. Last time I got it from vet and had to take case for 40.00. 
I don't have tsc in our town, but there is one about 30 miles away. I'll call them to see if they have it in stock


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, try the today. If it is mastitis and you cannot get that milk out, she is in trouble. Start bottle feed training her kids in case. Without any relief, she may go south on you. I hate to say. 

Try a human old fashion breast pump and see if it helps, if it isn't going to work you should know within a reasonable time frame. Have you tried putting a kid on that teat? 
She will be very sore, so she will and may jump around, restrain her any way you can.

Hot packs, massage, peppermint essential oil mixed with a soothing salve is good to use. Vit C helps too.

If she gets to be in a lot of pain give her banamine if you have it.

Is her udder swollen and hot? Lumpy feeling? Or cold and discolored?

This is a quote from goathiker that may be a good idea from a post, here it is: 
"With mine you had to lift the teat up toward the udder to release the milk. Something about the way it hung kept the milk from coming out. Lots of hot compresses, peppermint udder cream, and massage as well, all afternoon if that's what it takes. Work really hard on any lumps or swellings you can feel in there. Make sure you aren't milking on udder tissue that is hanging into the teat. First thing I would try is a good massage and then hook up the milking machine and lift the udder and teat into different positions to see if the milk will run". 

Hope these things help.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

The kids are with her and try multiple times a day to nurse bad side. She happily stands for them.
I have been bottle supplementing since birth and their thriving. They are always with mom and I just go out 5 or 6 times a day and give milk to them. They all will nurse and take bottle. 
I've tried ice / heat massage with peppermint oil every three or four hours for four days with no success. 
I have Henry's Miller and tried that yesterday it didn't work.
She has no lumps or bumps just a very firm udder gland. It is warm to the touch.
No milk is coming down to the teat area at all. 
My friends tried stripping her again today and they couldn't get milk to teat either.
They felt there was scarring blocking teat. Both have had goats for years and they really worked her over trying to get milk. She's so used to it now she just goes along with it.
I'm going try today tomorrow just to see if her teat is open at all. If it won't go up in her I'll admit defeat for now, and let her have some relief from us constantly messing with her.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It can be difficult to get the tip into the teat orifice, especially if she has small ones. But with a little bit of the today smeared on the tip and her being held still, with some work it is possible. Don't give up to soon. I have had a few who had small openings and it took some work to get it in there. Be as gentle as you can, try not to be rough with it. She won't like it and may jump around. There are times I get in in the teat and they would jump, then the tip came out, before I could squirt anything up there, Ugg~~!!. If you do get it up in the teat, and able to squirt all the contents in there, then remove the tip of the mastitis tube, gently with your thumb and index finger, pinch the end of the teat so the stuff cannot come back out and strip upwards with you other hand, still pinching the teat hole closed, then try to massage it in for a little while. If it stays in there, she might not be blocked, if it comes out, she is most likely blocked. 

For the really difficult ones, I have held the very tip of the mastitis tube right up to the teat orifice hole the best I can and would go ahead and start plunging the stuff up there, it is just setting on the very outside of the hole itself. You know when you are getting it in there if you here a weird sound going in and you will here it, LOL. If it isn't going anywhere(making that sound), pull back onto the syringe, so that way you won't spit the stuff all over the place and try to reposition it again over the teat orifice hole, eventually you will hit it. Make sure the goat does not move. 

Sorry I wrote a book, but trying to help. 

Good luck, glad you have bottle trained her babies just in case.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I treated her with today. I've used it before so I was pretty familiar with how to use it. I got tip in with no problem but after inserting about 1/2 the dose it started to come back out. 
There is something blocking udder. She has big teats and tip went all the way in. I even pushed in a little. I was able to get 1/2 the tube to stay in. 
My husband found another large vet in the town he works with and he does a lot of dairy cows he said if I tip went that far in with no resistance the blockage is higher up and wouldn't recommend do anything else beyond mastitis treatment and continuing massages. 
So i will continue treatment for a few days and see what happens. 
After inserting tip in as far as I did - and her tolerating it as well as she did it tells me she's not much discomfort so I'll just keep trying for a few days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you got it in with no issues and at least got some up there. Good you found a vet who had some insight. 
I pray, she gets relief and you can get milk out. But of course if their is a blockage, it won't happen, but at least you have tried. Good luck hope it works out..


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

124-420 is the part number of a teat slitter that PBS sells. It removes blockages in the teat canal. 
This may be an option for your poor doe.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Had never heard of a teat splitter I will look that up.
She is doing well everything considered. She's feeding all three from one udder and I take out three to four supplement bottles a day. 
They are still try to suck the blocked side and she lets them.
We've been treating with today for three days and no change in udder at all.
One of babies gets picked up Saturday as a bottle baby- another one is sold to be picked up in a couple weeks so that would just leave doeling on her.
She's eating and looking good so we're just going to keep trying until last one is weaned and if nothing works we'll decide what to do then.
Thanks for everyone's input it has helped a lot. I feel good knowing we've tried everything. If we don't resolve it won't be for lack of effort.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck :hug:


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

sweetlifegoats said:


> They are still try to suck the blocked side and she lets them.


Aren't you supposed to keep the kids from suckling the "today" side? I thought you were supposed to tape the teat so the kids couldn't get to it....?

Or is it not a problem since there's no "let down" on that side in this doe, so the medicine isn't being ingested by the kids?


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I was taping teat after I put today in for a few hours to try to keep meds in. The blockage she has won't allow it to stay in well. 
We stopped treatment yesterday. The babies are all doing great and growing well, but thanks for concern. Wouldn't be first time I did something stupid with my goats. Lol


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

sweetlifegoats said:


> I was taping teat after I put today in for a few hours to try to keep meds in. The blockage she has won't allow it to stay in well.
> We stopped treatment yesterday. The babies are all doing great and growing well, but thanks for concern. Wouldn't be first time I did something stupid with my goats. Lol


I didn't mean to imply you were doing anything dumb.... I just thought I had read that teats should be taped or kids pulled.... So I wondered if there was something special in this situation.... Since it isn't the typical mastitis.....

I'm glad all your goaties are happy and growing!
:stars:


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Good news I finally got some milk out of miss Isabella's udders! It wasn't a lot but the kids have been nursing it like crazy and I'd been massaging it when I got a chance.
So 11 days after kidding we finally have some milk on right side.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:stars: That is awesome, some vets aren't very smart about goats and we should never give up. I am so happy she is getting relief and I highly commend you for what you have done for her. :thumb:
I am glad you took our advice and did not give up.

Now that she has relief and things are flowing, she will be OK. How did the milk look, was it normal? If so, the mastitis treatment must of been enough.  Good work~!


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Looked ok just a small stream. When my husband gets home I'll have him hold her so I can really milk her out.
She's so over me always messing with her udder she runs from me if I even get near it. Lol can't blame her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, poor girl, its for her own good, we just wish they understood, we are trying to help them.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great job. It sure can take a lot of work to clear an udder up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:applaud: KUDDOS!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Congratulations! That is great!


----------

